# BFT regs????



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just on myfwc.com and was unable to find the size and bag limits on any tuna's. What are the regs on these things?

Jim


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

No limits on BFT, 3 per person YFT 27" min. Need HMS permit from NMFS to possess YFT


----------

